# My Try at Paint



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Very frustrating with the little squares in this microsoft paint program...spent way too long on this rather than doing homework, but anyhoo, here is my first try don't know how well this will come through.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats great, better than i can do.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sure you can do it! It just takes some patience, which I ran out of doing the awful scales...and I think it is easier using the lines, shapes, and bendy lines rather than just the pencil setting.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the red lips!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice artwork!


----------

